# CO2 Bubbles per Second



## jschlosser (Apr 11, 2010)

I keep seeing people state the number of bubbles per second of CO2 they are injecting into their tanks - with all the different sizes of tanks and different kinds of diffusion methods, what value is the rate?


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

jschlosser said:


> I keep seeing people state the number of bubbles per second of CO2 they are injecting into their tanks - with all the different sizes of tanks and different kinds of diffusion methods, what value is the rate?


*I've read anything over 30ppm of CO2 is bad for fish. I just now realized that people have different methods of putting their CO2 intake line in the tank so not everyones method will diffuse CO2 in their tanks effeciently. So I think BPS is inaccurate now that I think about it. According to some charts, I have a CO2 ppm of 39-41... and a third of my fish are at the top of the tank. Im working on lowering it as of right now.*


----------



## jschlosser (Apr 11, 2010)

Ouch! I am at 14 ppm and everyone is fine. Got my first pearls yesterday when it hit 10 ppm. Am increasing it slowly to 20 and stopping there. I am surprised at the efficiency of just dumping in into my filter intake and I am not even using a cannister anymore.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I used to have it around 10ppm with DIY CO2 all of a sudden I got pressurized and I got too greedy and accidently raised it to 39-41ppm.. I mean it couldve been higher too 

Right now.. I think I have 3bps and used to be 5-7bps (hard to count). I used to feed it through the intake but I couldnt sleep with that noise it made. Change since yesturday to a plastic/foam air diffuser and it fizzes under my HOB output. I can actually see the bubbles getting smaller and smaller and disappearing before reaching the top too.*


----------



## jschlosser (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't hear it at all. I have a thin diffuser in the intake of the HOB and no bubbles are coming out anywhere along the trip back to the tank. This is the first time I have had no bubbles at all in my tank ever. Surprising how much more I see now that I am not distracted by the bubbling.


----------

